# Female Gamers



## Lauren (Mar 31, 2014)

RIGHT LADIES! 

I'm on this subject now. Being a female that plays more games than I should (maybe because I play more games than do uni work > ) but there is a breed of female gamers I've noticed that "play games" (take selfies and tag loads of games in or take a picture of their legs or face whilst holding a controller) to gain attention from the opposite or even the same sex, you never know! Now, I've seen one up close and I tell you what my sister got an xbox for Christmas and the child has played it once, I swear, yet she's got at least 10 Instagram pictures with her legs of face holding a controller or disk. GOD DAMN IT. I could be over reacting but seriously, the girls that say they play games but in actual fact don't and when it comes to co op and they're horrible at the game, I feel it gives us female who actually play games a bad name. 

For instance, I went into Game (English game store) to browse and possibly buy a game, I was looking at the South Park Game, the shop assistant came and his exact word were "so, who are you buy this game for and will he really enjoy it" I was shocked at this point and replied "oh, this game is for me.." And he just looked at me blankly and said, "oh, well I'll leave you to it then". Safe to say I did put a complaint in. 

I could be over reacting but I know others feel the same as I've had discussions with friends about this. 

(If you don't like my point please state why, this is not a thread to cause arguments and get locked within a day, discuss opinions but please keep it friendly, if you don't like someone's opinion, state why or even just brush it off!)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

Because people are too narrow-minded and act like a cut-out piece of paper.. Sigh. Glad people doesn't ask me that, but then I neither look nor act like a "girl" in those subjects..

About those instagram "sexy" people, they are just tragic. Learn what to game is and stop objectifying yourself just to get attention.


----------



## Jake (Mar 31, 2014)

i am pre much honorary female so i am allowed to post here!!



Lauren said:


> For instance, I went into Game (English game store) to browse and possibly buy a game, I was looking at the South Park Game, the shop assistant came and his exact word were "so, who are you buy this game for and will he really enjoy it" I was shocked at this point and replied "oh, this game is for me.." And he just looked at me blankly and said, "oh, well I'll leave you to it then".* Safe to say I did put a complaint in.*




YOU GO GURL

(that is all i have to say i think??)


----------



## Kildor (Mar 31, 2014)

Lauren said:


> RIGHT LADIES!
> 
> I'm on this subject now. Being a female that plays more games than I should (maybe because I play more games than do uni work > ) but there is a breed of female gamers I've noticed that "play games" (take selfies and tag loads of games in or take a picture of their legs or face whilst holding a controller) to gain attention from the opposite or even the same sex, you never know! Now, I've seen one up close and I tell you what my sister got an xbox for Christmas and the child has played it once, I swear, yet she's got at least 10 Instagram pictures with her legs of face holding a controller or disk. GOD DAMN IT. I could be over reacting but seriously, the girls that say they play games but in actual fact don't and when it comes to co op and they're horrible at the game, I feel it gives us female who actually play games a bad name.
> 
> ...



There should not even be a term called 'gamer girl' in my opinion. There should only be a term called 'gamer'. Whether girl or not, a gamer is a gamer. No Big deal if they are girls. Real 'girl-gamers' would only want to be called a gamer. Because boys who play games usually follow the stereotype that 'girls don't play games' or they 'only go reads books' etc. And there is no such thing as 'boy-gamer' either. So I really hate how those attention seekers call themselves a gamer. It shows that they are willing to fake their personality,just so people could like them. I respect all gamers, female or male,so I don't get the reason why people freak out when a girl plays FPS games,and is very good at it.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 31, 2014)

There are some camwhores that stream games despite being absolutely god awful. More often than not they are absolute *****es
 as well. It's sad to see the number of donations they get, and the white knights that jump out when someone calls them out over their bs.


----------



## Murray (Mar 31, 2014)

I understand your view but I think you may have been offended too much to send in a complaint


----------



## Kildor (Mar 31, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> There are some camwhores that stream games despite being absolutely god awful. More often than not they are absolute *****es
> as well. It's sad to see the number of donations they get, and the white knights that jump out when someone calls them out over their bs.



You,I like you.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 31, 2014)

Conversely, it's sad when some girls are afraid to use their mics ingame because either
a) they get a load of creepy remarks or;
b) they immediately get blamed by their team for everything that's going wrong


----------



## unravel (Mar 31, 2014)

My post in feminism thread: 





ITookYourWaffles said:


> And you know what, some ladies play hardcore games just to get attention from their  bf or something :/



If they they just take a pic holding a controller and s*** well obviously she is not a gamer, she just want to bring attention to guys. I'm a gamer and I'm proud of it plus I have no life. tbh every time I go to game stores to buy games and there are like 3 or more guy I have to wait until they are out because I'm scared.

Since my school is uhhh all girls school and it is rare to see them playing hardcore games. My 5 classmates play HoN just to get attention to their boyfriend really pisses me off. Me and my real friend (girl; she is the one who told me about Dota 2) told me about it. I don't like my school, much wh*****s who wants to get attention.

I don't have a brother, I'm the eldest no one recommend me games. I watch youtube and try to play it.



KarlaKGB said:


> Conversely, it's sad when some girls are afraid to use their mics ingame because either
> a) they get a load of creepy remarks or;
> b) they immediately get blamed by their team for everything that's going wrong



I learn something, I shouldn't use the mic because every time I talk in mic they will like "hey there chick", "hey gurl can I have your number" "where do you live". They also random add me in steam like wtf

#creeps


----------



## Farobi (Mar 31, 2014)

Waffles are you implying that you're actually a girl?!


----------



## Kildor (Mar 31, 2014)

Big thumbs up to you girls out there who DO play games. You girls should not be afraid to show that you ARE a true gamer. Don't let the discrimination ruin your gameplay. It's your game,you play it. Don't give a s**t about what anyone else says. Get in there and play c: I honestly think that some of us guys are just huge butts for discriminating a girl online. If boys can do it,girls can too. sorryformylanguageadmins*~*


----------



## Lauren (Mar 31, 2014)

Honestly my views are like they are, I'm in a class full of dudes, I'm always being ridiculed like I said I am sorry if this upset anyone, I am not afraid of going on mic with people online, I've had guys and girls for that matter abuse me over mic for no apparent reason. I love games and I'll play them all day long if I could, I just get so annoyed when it comes to this subject, I found a picture on Instagram and I just had to vent about it, it was the most ridiculous thing I had ever seen!

https://twitter.com/rustyspo0ns/status/449585504217223168

Hash tagging doesn't bother me, I do it, only when there is some relation to the picture. Now can someone tell me what relation this picture has to games?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 31, 2014)

owh man lemme tell you this, I actually sound like a guy when I use the mic
but yeah first thing I get asked is "are you a girl??" and then "how old are you??" and then "hey I'm (age) wanna go out??"
and they I get a whole load of "I love you" messages and I swear they are all from *kids*, and when I say kids I mean 9 or 10..
I'm not saying I do not have my bf there, its actually a lot more fun when I play with him, he sold his Xbox though but I still play♥
and Im not saying either that I do not have "gamer" in my instagram bio, but I do not post picture of my Xbox and all haha xD but what's really odd is that my teacher does..

but yeah those girls really ruin our reputation and we end up looking like wanna-bes..

- - - Post Merge - - -



kildor22 said:


> Big thumbs up to you girls out there who DO play games. You girls should not be afraid to show that you ARE a true gamer. Don't let the discrimination ruin your gameplay. It's your game,you play it. Don't give a s**t about what anyone else says. Get in there and play c: I honestly think that some of us guys are just huge butts for discriminating a girl online. If boys can do it,girls can too. sorryformylanguageadmins*~*


----------



## unravel (Mar 31, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Waffles are you implying that you're actually a girl?!



Maybe a girl, boy, lesbian/tomboy or gay


----------



## Lauren (Mar 31, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I learn something, I shouldn't use the mic because every time I talk in mic they will like "hey there chick", "hey gurl can I have your number" "where do you live". They also random add me in steam like wtf
> 
> #creeps


I have the issue too, I had this guy on gmod tell me to basically shut the **** up when someone who was German came in and I greeted them in German, unlike me I brushed it off. I went to sleep, to then wake up to a friends request from them.

And @staticistic1114, OMG I sound like a guy too!


----------



## Hot (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry it's way too long beyond my reading capability, but I think I know what this is about: Yeah. Sexism sucks.
I find it annoying that females and males feel the need to state their gender in a fast-paced video game though. Nobody that's sensible cares about your gender, alright? Anyways, I'm just rambling on about senseless stuff oh well.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 31, 2014)

Lauren said:


> And @staticistic1114, OMG I sound like a guy too!



can we exchange gamertags? I wanna see yur skills in PvZ Garden Warfare! >:3


----------



## Lauren (Mar 31, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> can we exchange gamertags? I wanna see yur skills in PvZ Garden Warfare! >:3



Sure, feel free to add me on steam  I won't be playing for a while due to uni ending soon! Exams ^.^


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 31, 2014)

Lauren said:


> Sure, feel free to add me on steam  I won't be playing for a while due to uni ending soon! Exams ^.^



but I do not Steam D:
honestly its because its too mainstream lol..


----------



## Lauren (Mar 31, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> but I do not Steam D:
> honestly its because its too mainstream lol..


Oh! I would rather pc game (because I paid a **** ton for my pc to run games ) my sister wouldn't let me on her xbox, I'm more playstation, I bought my boyfriend a ps4, just so I could play it but i had just got a wii u hah


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 31, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> but I do not Steam D:
> honestly its because its too mainstream lol..



Are you like a hipster or something?


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 31, 2014)

Lauren said:


> Oh! I would rather pc game (because I paid a **** ton for my pc to run games ) my sister wouldn't let me on her xbox, I'm more playstation, I bought my boyfriend a ps4, just so I could play it but i had just got a wii u hah



I got both PS4 and Wii U♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



KarlaKGB said:


> Are you like a hipster or something?



I do not understand why but.. I dunno am I?


----------



## Lauren (Mar 31, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I got both PS4 and Wii U♥
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Basically hipsters hate mainstream but it's now mainstream to hate mainstream. It's a whole mess now haha


----------



## debinoresu (Mar 31, 2014)

im just going to mention this, but you shouldn't refer to girls as female, just as girls, bc there are some males who identify as girls. female/male is just the sex of that person, but girl/boy is the gender.

anyhow, not a girl gamer, but I have noticed boys "quizzing" girls who claim they like to game, and it annoys me to no end. girls have been gaming since the beginning, idk where the superstition came that they can't/don't game. so many boy gamers seem eager to invalidate every girl gamer's status as a gamer.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 31, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I do not understand why but.. I dunno am I?



Not liking something because it's "too mainstream" is pretty hipster behaviour. Maybe you should assess something on its merits, rather than how popular it is. It's a great platform, they often hold sales, and Valve is a good company.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 31, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> im just going to mention this, but you shouldn't refer to girls as female, just as girls, bc there are some males who identify as girls. female/male is just the sex of that person, but girl/boy is the gender.
> 
> anyhow, not a girl gamer, but I have noticed boys "quizzing" girls who claim they like to game, and it annoys me to no end. girls have been gaming since the beginning, idk where the superstition came that they can't/don't game. so many boy gamers seem eager to invalidate every girl gamer's status as a gamer.



I said female because girl suggests young, there is adult females that play too, saying female will represent the whole gender. It's like if I said lady gamers, that suggests adult. Female is just girls and ladies in general


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 31, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Not liking something because it's "too mainstream" is pretty hipster behaviour. Maybe you should assess something on its merits, rather than how popular it is. It's a great platform, they often hold sales, and Valve is a good company.



I dunno is it all that good?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lauren said:


> Basically hipsters hate mainstream but it's now mainstream to hate mainstream. It's a whole mess now haha



owh! so I should get Steam?


----------



## debinoresu (Mar 31, 2014)

Lauren said:


> I said female because girl suggests young, there is adult females that play too, saying female will represent the whole gender.



not really. there are females that identify as boys, I;e me. female isn't the gender, its just the sex, or the body.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 31, 2014)

why hipster?? I don't feel hipster xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lauren said:


> I said female because girl suggests young, there is adult females that play too, saying female will represent the whole gender. It's like if I said lady gamers, that suggests adult. Female is just girls and ladies in general



my Wii U gamer buddy is an old granny, she rocks at LoZ:WW


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 31, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> im just going to mention this, but you shouldn't refer to girls as female, just as girls, bc there are some males who identify as girls. female/male is just the sex of that person, but girl/boy is the gender.



Irrelevant. A 'girl' is a female child or more colloquially, a young woman. Males who identify as girls also identify as female. You cannot be a girl and also not female at the same time. I don't care how trans you are, you're not changing the language.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 31, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> not really. there are females that identify as boys, I;e me. female isn't the gender, its just the sex, or the body.



Clearly we think otherwise, now I stated this is a discussion, not to tear down what other people think.


----------



## unravel (Mar 31, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> owh man lemme tell you this, I actually sound like a guy when I use the mic
> but yeah first thing I get asked is "are you a girl??" and then "how old are you??" and then "hey I'm (age) wanna go out??"
> and they I get a whole load of "I love you" messages and I swear they are all from *kids*, and when I say kids I mean 9 or 10..
> I'm not saying I do not have my bf there, its actually a lot more fun when I play with him, he sold his Xbox though but I still play♥
> ...



*claps* well said
Which reminds me

I dunno if I sound like a guys though chat, my mom called me tomboy because I play games, I don't want to wear girly clothes and shiz. My friends told me to dear dress in party and I said no


----------



## SockHead (Mar 31, 2014)

If you're judging girls who want to take pictures of themselves holding video game controllers youre just as bad as guys who judge girls who actually play video games. Its an unpopular opinion but judging is judging no matter what the circumstance. If that's what they wanna do, whats your right to stopping them?


----------



## Lauren (Mar 31, 2014)

SockHead said:


> If you're judging girls who want to take pictures of themselves holding video game controllers youre just as bad as guys who judge girls who actually play video games. Its an unpopular opinion but judging is judging no matter what the circumstance. If that's what they wanna do, whats your right to stopping them?



Chris **** off, you're not welcome in my thread, no matter what I say, you'll disagree with. Clearly my opinion is supported my various people in here.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 31, 2014)

SockHead said:


> If you're judging girls who want to take pictures of themselves holding video game controllers youre just as bad as guys who judge girls who actually play video games. Its an unpopular opinion but judging is judging no matter what the circumstance. If that's what they wanna do, whats your right to stopping them?



What's your point?


----------



## Mariah (Mar 31, 2014)

Dude, I would totally camwhore if I wasn't so ugly.


----------



## Minties (Mar 31, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> not really. there are females that identify as boys, I;e me. female isn't the gender, its just the sex, or the body.



I think you accidentally clicked on the wrong thread. Here you go: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64095-LGBTQA-Discussion-and-support

Stop doing this **** all over because all it does is start fights. The term "gamer girl" offends you? Cool, go post about it on Tumblr because you'll certainly get more replies about us cisscum there.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 31, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> What's your point?



Let people do what they want no matter how stupid it makes them look.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 31, 2014)

SockHead said:


> Let people do what they want no matter how stupid it makes them look.



I'll leave you to it then, enjoy yourself


----------



## SockHead (Mar 31, 2014)

Lauren said:


> Chris **** off, you're not welcome in my thread, no matter what I say, you'll disagree with. Clearly my opinion is supported my various people in here.



>Opinion


----------



## Lauren (Mar 31, 2014)

SockHead said:


> >Opinion



Instead of trying to annoy me, stay on topic. I am not rising to you.

Anyone else have any input that is valid and makes sense ^.^


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 31, 2014)

Ive been into game loads of times and bought boyish games. 
The game i usually go to has a woman working there and she's usually the one telling me about these games.
I dont really know what i think about this but it does annoy me when people are like: "you cant play this game because your a girl".
FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU! ._.


----------



## SockHead (Mar 31, 2014)

Lauren said:


> Instead of trying to annoy me, stay on topic. I am not rising to you.
> 
> Anyone else have any input that is valid and makes sense ^.^



Just because I have a differing opinion on the matter doesnt give you the right to shoot mine down. The topic is still at hand and it's kind of sad how rude you are being just because i dont agree with you.


----------



## KaptenK (Mar 31, 2014)

I believe that female gamers are more common than some believe, it's just that most of the internet seem to be stuck in the mindset that playing games is a male-only activity. This is a sad thing. 

However, I do not play online games where I require to use my voice to communicate with the other players, and if I got it right this is where a lot of the abuse occurs. The amount of the verbal abuse that female gamers have to put up with is insane, but clearly the ones that are giving these insults are at fault here and should be ignored.

On the topic of the so called "fake girl gamers", the ones that take pictures and so on, I just consider it silly. I imagine another situation where, shall we say, fishing has become more popular and some people, instead of enjoying the sport, will take "sexy" selfies with pouting lips and holding a sparkly fishing lure. Yeah, it would be silly. Also objectifying, but mostly silly.

I intend to enjoy gaming, even if I'm not considered a gamer "because I'm a girl". After all, I don't really give a damn.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 31, 2014)

SockHead said:


> Just because I have a differing opinion on the matter doesnt give you the right to shoot mine down. The topic is still at hand and it's kind of sad how rude you are being just because i dont agree with you.



Okay I see your point, you are right sugar plum  <3 please continue to flourish in my thread!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 31, 2014)

SockHead said:


> Just because I have a differing opinion on the matter doesnt give you the right to shoot mine down. The topic is still at hand and it's kind of sad how rude you are being just because i dont agree with you.



You have no track record of being objective or mature. It's your own fault if people don't take you seriously.


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 31, 2014)

Oy...o.o


----------



## Kildor (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm sorry to interrupt this conversation,but SockHead has been here longer than any of us have. I know that those girls are attention wh***,but we should respect SockHead's view and opinion on this matter. After all,this is about the community's opinion on female gamers right?


----------



## Lauren (Mar 31, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I'm sorry to interrupt this conversation,but SockHead has been here longer than any of us have. I know that those girls are attention wh***,but we should respect SockHead's view and opinion on this matter. After all,this is about the community's opinion on female gamers right?



Just because he's been here longer means nothing? You've not been here that long, not a bad thing people start somewhere but you don't know how he posts, therefore you don't know his post quality, usually some sarcastic junk. Now this thread isn't about Chris so back on Topic


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 31, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I'm sorry to interrupt this conversation,but SockHead has been here longer than any of us have. I know that those girls are attention wh***,but we should respect SockHead's view and opinion on this matter. After all,this is about the community's opinion on female gamers right?



All that means is he's had plenty of time to show everyone what kind of person he is.


----------



## Kildor (Mar 31, 2014)

Okay back on topic  I believe that girls who instagram themselves with a controller and do not play whatsoever,should be honest with themselves. Without knowing,they might attract unwanted attention,because they are misleading men to think that they are a gamer,even though they are not. Although, if that is what they want to do, then I suggest to let them be. They will face the consequence of their action somehow.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 31, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> All that means is he's had plenty of time to show everyone what kind of person he is.







mister you are officially a master of comebacks *bows to the all-mighty*


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 31, 2014)

Speaking to one of your points, it's not just common in gaming. I'm a huge comic fan (another area seen as a guy's thing or a nerd's thing) and girls will post photos of themselves in things like Batman boyshorts or cosplaying as superheroes who they know **** all about. I'm a superhero cosplayer myself, so I find it incredibly annoying, but there'll always be that kind of girl that indulges in what they consider to be guy's hobbies for attention from them. It's sad that they can't attract men any other way, really.

By the way, apologies in advance for the heteronormativity in my post. I guess I'm just speaking on my own experiences.

I've also experienced awkwardness whilst using a mic on COD. Guys think a girl on the team is there to flirt with, blame for failures, say creepy sexual things to, and then send friend requests to once the match is over. Ugh.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 31, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> *claps* well said
> Which reminds me
> 
> I dunno if I sound like a guys though chat, my mom called me tomboy because I play games, I don't want to wear girly clothes and shiz. My friends told me to dear dress in party and I said no



my mom took pictures of me when I made a ponytail and wore a girly shirt..
she almost cried and said "finally you look like a girl!!!"


----------



## Lauren (Mar 31, 2014)

Illyana said:


> Speaking to one of your points, it's not just common in gaming. I'm a huge comic fan (another area seen as a guy's thing or a nerd's thing) and girls will post photos of themselves in things like Batman boyshorts or cosplaying as superheroes who they know **** all about. I'm a superhero cosplayer myself, so I find it incredibly annoying, but there'll always be that kind of girl that indulges in what they consider to be guy's hobbies for attention from them. It's sad that they can't attract men any other way, really.
> 
> By the way, apologies in advance for the heteronormativity in my post. I guess I'm just speaking on my own experiences.
> 
> I've also experienced awkwardness whilst using a mic on COD. Guys think a girl on the team is there to flirt with, blame for failures, say creepy sexual things to, and then send friend requests to once the match is over. Ugh.



I completely agree! It's in various areas deemed to be guys only. But what gets me it's not just guys. I do a degree in comouting but in college I had a female teacher that acruly found it funny to join in the sexism.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 31, 2014)

Illyana said:


> I've also experienced awkwardness whilst using a mic on COD. Guys think a girl on the team is there to flirt with, blame for failures, say creepy sexual things to, and then send friend requests to once the match is over. Ugh.



my gaming life.. I feel you♥


----------



## Nkosazana (Mar 31, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> my mom took pictures of me when I made a ponytail and wore a girly shirt..
> she almost cried and said "finally you look like a girl!!!"







Wait...wat? o.o


----------



## Kildor (Mar 31, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> mister you are officially a master of comebacks *bows to the all-mighty*



Just saw your signature. I'm quite honoured. I just wanted to motivate females into showing their true colors and not be afraid of discrimination. C:


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 31, 2014)

Nkosazana said:


> Wait...wat? o.o



shush its not adorable, its embarrassing >//3//>

- - - Post Merge - - -



kildor22 said:


> Just saw your signature. I'm quite honoured. I just wanted to motivate females into showing their true colors and not be afraid of discrimination. C:



that is why you made it to my signature♥

- - - Post Merge - - -

well it seems things got a bit neutral here, meaning I'll be heading to my Xbox
if y'all want to add me please feel free to, check out my profile for my gt

I will see you all soon, expecting requests♥


----------



## Cudon (Mar 31, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> I got both PS4 and Wii U♥
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


You get your butt to Steam now. You have no right to be all hipster about things that are actually good >:C We hipster only hate mainstream ****ty things. No but seriously.. worth it.


----------



## radical6 (Mar 31, 2014)

its kinda funny how people assume girls dont play games or theyre only doing it for attention when like 40% of gamers are female


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

^^^this

because they associate everything girls do with sex.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 31, 2014)

The thing I hate is when people / some feminists complain about games being made for guys with only guys being as the main character and such.. Like are you fricking serious? There are more male gamers, so of course companies focus on them. In the end companies need to make cash. But even then is the main character being a guy really such a big deal to an actual female who plays games? It's not. Most don't give a ****. Characters are made to be relatable in other ways than gender. The character doesn't have to be any gender at all.. or human either.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

Well it's not the game itself that's the trouble here, more like females playing those game and gets picked on because it's a "male" game.

I play a little of eveything I find, and don't give a hoot if it's a "male" game or not.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 31, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Well it's not the game itself that's the trouble here, more like females playing those game and gets picked on because it's a "male" game.
> 
> I play a little of eveything I find, and don't give a hoot if it's a "male" game or not.


I know I know :U Personally haven't been picked on that much. Not into fps or voice chatting so that's probably why. I do avoid mentioning being into gaming since stuff like Pokemon is one of the least respected things next to being goth in my school.

 I don't find guys picking on ''female gamers'' a big deal, considering that the guys who actually pick on females for playing video games are most of the time those pathetic 14-18 year olds you meet in games like Cod. Like come on. Those guys have no maturity, so acting like that is not surprising. Those guys tend to think their own mother exists just to make them dinner. 

The pictures females take for attention.. Damn. Those really tick me off. It's incredibly disgusting how females try to act to be something for attention, while ruining the reputation of what they're trying to be.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

Yea, I do mention that i game, but then again I'm not a girly girl or anything and I don't use a mic, so.. sometimes people who haven't met me think I'm a guy, which is kinda fun :U

Yeah, I would never take those pictures, ew. I wonder if they ever get a job if someone showed their employers those, lol.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 31, 2014)

I've never liked the term 'girl gamer', because it just seems to come off as creating more of a barrier that draws unnecessary attention and emphasis to gender than actually proving that video games can be played by anyone for any reason. What does it matter if you're male or female? This has never been an issue in my area, we used to have a library that put on video game tournaments and everyone joined without issue, the only category it was ever separated was by age. Playing games isn't worth bragging about, it's just meant to be a fun hobby in my opinion.

 My apologies if this comes off as offensive to anyone who feels differently.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

Fawful said:


> I've never liked the term 'girl gamer', because it just seems to come off as creating more of a barrier that draws unnecessary attention and emphasis to gender than actually proving that video games can be played by anyone for any reason. What does it matter if you're male or female? This has never been an issue in my area, we used to have a library that put on video game tournaments and everyone joined without issue, the only category it was ever separated was by age. Playing games isn't worth bragging about, it's just meant to be a fun hobby in my opinion.
> 
> My apologies if this comes off as offensive to anyone who feels differently.


Agrees, gamer as gamer no matter what gender or sexuality you are.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 31, 2014)

Umeko said:


> Yea, I do mention that i game, but then again I'm not a girly girl or anything and I don't use a mic, so.. sometimes people who haven't met me think I'm a guy, which is kinda fun :U
> 
> Yeah, I would never take those pictures, ew. I wonder if they ever get a job if someone showed their employers those, lol.


I've been confused for a guy alot aswell but that's probably because of my username being sort of genderless & I like to make my character to look somewhat.. boyish/genderless aswell? Idfk.
 Most females I meet in games have their username include words like ''Miss, Rose, Princess, Lady'' and other girly stuff. Also from my experience females tend to want to make their characters look sexy, which I don't usually do.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

Yea, Umeko is the only place i have this Username, might change it to the one I use most tbh :L

Yeah, that is just.. sassy-attentionseeker warning to be.

I do make mine sexy sometime for fun in like Saints Row, but that game is kinda weird anyways XD


----------



## fleaofdeath (Mar 31, 2014)

I've played video games pretty much since I was born, and it drives me insane when all these girls AND guys act like they enjoy something only because it's popular. Like, dang. I've sunk so many hours into so many games, then teenagers come along and make it into something stupid. Then again, that goes for a lot of things, too. But still arghhhhhh. Go play an NES and come back and tell me how much you loooooove gaming. >.>


----------



## Kildor (Mar 31, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> The thing I hate is when people / some feminists complain about games being made for guys with only guys being as the main character and such.. Like are you fricking serious? There are more male gamers, so of course companies focus on them. In the end companies need to make cash. But even then is the main character being a guy really such a big deal to an actual female who plays games? It's not. Most don't give a ****. Characters are made to be relatable in other ways than gender. The character doesn't have to be any gender at all.. or human either.


Has ANY of them even seen Tomb Raider? It was a good game with a good character IMO. I'd list a few games that have a female protagonists,but that would take quite a while.


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 31, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Has ANY of them even seen Tomb Raider? It was a good game with a good character IMO. I'd list a few games that have a female protagonists,but that would take quite a while.



LARA CROFT♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> You get your butt to Steam now. You have no right to be all hipster about things that are actually good >:C We hipster only hate mainstream ****ty things. No but seriously.. worth it.



*thumbs up* only for your sake


----------



## Kildor (Mar 31, 2014)

staticistic1114 said:


> LARA CROFT♥



Whom Angelina Jolie acted  as in the movie :3


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 31, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Whom Anjelli Jolie acted  as in the movie :3



I saw that movie, too!! ;w;
I swear Tomb Raider is like.. all over my childhood memories, it was the best.. game.. EVER!!


----------



## Princess (Mar 31, 2014)

I agree with you Lauren 100%. It sucks how many people end up degrading women due to the sexualized image of gamer girls. It's very similar to the idea people have of "sexy" nurses.



SockHead said:


> If you're judging girls who want to take pictures of themselves holding video game controllers youre just as bad as guys who judge girls who actually play video games. Its an unpopular opinion but judging is judging no matter what the circumstance. If that's what they wanna do, whats your right to stopping them?



People are free to do what they want so long as they don't hurt others in the process. Lauren is simply highlighting the fact that the excessive amount of pictures of girls who aren't really into gaming with controllers paint a bad picture for other girls who actually are into games. It gives girls, and guys the wrong image of what "gamer girls" really are.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kildor22 said:


> I'm sorry to interrupt this conversation,but SockHead has been here longer than any of us have. I know that those girls are attention wh***,but we should respect SockHead's view and opinion on this matter. After all,this is about the community's opinion on female gamers right?



I've been here just as long, and of course we should respect everyone's opinion as long as they request ours.

Also tbh how long someones been here has nothing to do with anything ok.


----------



## Kildor (Mar 31, 2014)

pallycake said:


> I agree with you Lauren 100%. It sucks how many people end up degrading women due to the sexualized image of gamer girls. It's very similar to the idea people have of "sexy" nurses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did not mean that he has been here longer that we should respect his opinions, I meant   it was quite harsh to tell him to f**k off. I don't really know why was he hated on for his opinion.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 31, 2014)

Whadday Tomb Raider fans think of the newest one? Heard some pretty mixed opinions about it from the older fans, would like to hear yours uwu


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 31, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Whadday Tomb Raider fans think of the newest one? Heard some pretty mixed opinions about it from the older fans, would like to hear yours uwu



I liked the old one better♥


----------



## Kildor (Mar 31, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Whadday Tomb Raider fans think of the newest one? Heard some pretty mixed opinions about it from the older fans, would like to hear yours uwu



Classic is always the best, but I also love how new ones add a bit more content.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 31, 2014)

Gamers are gamers. I don't understand why that's so hard to understand.


----------



## Princess (Mar 31, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I did not mean that he has been here longer that we should respect his opinions, I meant   it was quite harsh to tell him to f**k off. I don't really know why was he hated on for his opinion.



Perhaps they are referring to a history of events. Like you said he's been here for a long time.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 31, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> Gamers are gamers. I don't understand why that's so hard to understand.



People have the urgent need to divide stuff into male/female >>


----------



## Kildor (Mar 31, 2014)

pallycake said:


> Perhaps they are referring to a history of events. Like you said he's been here for a long time.



I actually do not know what his history was,but he seems like a nice guy to me.


----------



## ransu (Mar 31, 2014)

saying youre a girl gamer sounds weird, like whats wrong with just saying youre a gamer
its like youre trying to prove something


----------



## Quilava (Mar 31, 2014)

Ugh, I've seen way too many girls classify themselves as "GIRL GAMERS HECK YEAH RESPECT". I don't see why you have to have that title. Clearly, if you're playing games where you use a mic, people will know you're a girl. Who cares? The attention seeking part of it is really irritating but to each their own I suppose. I just wish girls wouldn't put so much emphasis about being female in the gaming world. Talking about how much you love playing games is fine but when it gets into how important you are by being a girl, that's annoying. If you want to prove something that much, just focus on getting good and beating everyone. ｡◕ ‿ ◕｡


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 31, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I actually do not know what his history was,but he seems like a nice guy to me.



The guy who's been banned countless times.


----------



## Salem (Mar 31, 2014)

I've never played PC games so I can't attest to the typical behavior on that platform. But I have played both Playstation & Xbox. I haven't really experienced too much negativity bc I'm a girl. I find more that there is a prejudice against gamers in general. I get it a lot from my family. But I've never had a problem in stores, and hardly ever online (maybe once or twice). The worst thing that ever happened to me was in L4D when someone on my team killed me just for being a girl. I find that Xbox tends to attract that sort of crowd over Playstation. Not sure if that's true, or just what I've experienced.

I used to be a part of an online community for gamers that was AT LEAST half girls, possibly even more than half. Seemed like there was a lot of us. And we never got any trouble bc we were girls. We weren't treated special or bad or anything out of the ordinary. But we also never made a big deal out of the fact that we were girls either. I think it goes hand-in-hand. If you make a big deal about being a "GIRL GAMER" or w/e, then everyone else will too. If you don't react when they DO make a big deal out of it, they'll get bored and move on.

One of my male friends was the one to get me into Battlefield. He was always like JUST PLAY I KNOW YOU'LL LIKE IT AND YOU'LL BE GOOD AT IT. I NEED YOU ON MY TEAM. It took him over a year to convince me.  But he was right. I do love it and I am pretty decent at it. And as a duo, we are extremely efficient. He's said to me numerous times that I make _him _a better player bc he knows I have his back.

Keep in mind that the garbage you get for being a girl is probably from a younger crowd. MATURE males won't give a darn if you're a girl or guy as long as you can hold your own weight and contribute to the team.


----------



## demoness (Mar 31, 2014)

While I understand the point you're trying to make, Lauren, and I'm positive you mean well, it can potentially and indirectly reinforce the same stereotypes you say that those girls create, because focusing on those people inadvertently justifies the skewed perception of people that the vast majority of girls end up having to deal with.  The fact is, some people like and seek attention, and it doesn't matter what they call themselves, you'll find these people, no matter what gender or sex, in any hobby.  I'm not convinced that there is a significant amount of girls that behave that way because there is no way to quantify their existence other than the collective cognitive biases of gamers.  I think it's more important to stress a girl should be able to present herself how she wants without having to fear ridicule based out of stereotypes, no matter how many alleged attention seekers there are.  

Also, I like Salem's post.


----------



## mob (Mar 31, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Conversely, it's sad when some girls are afraid to use their mics ingame because either
> a) they get a load of creepy remarks or;
> b) they immediately get blamed by their team for everything that's going wrong



or they get asked if they're a 12 year old boy.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 31, 2014)

I play games and I'm a girl; no one should really make a big deal out of it. In this day and age I'd be surprised if anyone _hasn't_ played a video game. 

And to everyone, be who you are but don't boast about it, boasting isn't classy.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 31, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Conversely, it's sad when some girls are afraid to use their mics ingame because either
> a) they get a load of creepy remarks or;
> b) they immediately get blamed by their team for everything that's going wrong



this is the number one reason i refuse to buy a mic. even playing as a female character in GTA gets you insults. i was driving and accidentally turned the wrong way and crashed my car and all the guys laughed and were like, "women drivers man...." 
hate it


----------



## toastia (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't use a mic, but everytime someone assumes I'm a boy just because I play minecraft + all those stupid youtube videos about "If girls played so-and-so" IDIOTS. GIRL PLAY GAMES TOO. Juts because it's labeled, "hardcore" doesn't mean its boys only. Gosh, people?


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm a girl gamer.

dun h8 k


----------



## yosugay (Mar 31, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I'm a girl gamer.
> 
> dun h8 k



get out


----------



## toastia (Mar 31, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I'm a girl gamer.
> 
> dun h8 k


I know you are a boy Mr troll


----------



## mob (Mar 31, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I'm a girl gamer.
> 
> dun h8 k



#respect


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 31, 2014)

yosugay said:


> get out



nou

I know your secret. You hush.

Also, I don't hate girl gamers if they look like Jessica Nigri. Then you're highly welcomed in the community.

Jk. I love ALL the ladies!


----------



## yosugay (Mar 31, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> nou
> 
> I know your secret. You hush.
> 
> ...


she aint even cute tbh


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 31, 2014)

yosugay said:


> she aint even cute tbh



You're just jelly cause she has huge bazookas.


----------



## Piroshi (Mar 31, 2014)

Honestly, until late middle school I thought gaming was mainly a female thing because most of the people I knew who played were girls. Maybe it's just because I spent more time around girls, but even the guys I talked to knew as much about games as my dad did, which is to say not much at all. Most of my friends and family who played games regularly were girls. 

I've never had to deal with hate, but I also don't play online. I have gotten hit on by guys online once they find out I like games and that's ridiculously annoying. I can only assume those guys have never spoken to a female for more than two minutes if they assume that girls playing games are some sort of super rare species. I know I sure as hell didn't stick around to talk to them. My experience overall has been mostly positive though, but I don't play online and I don't go around announcing that I'm a "female gamer" because that generally draws negative attention from everyone, not for being a girl that plays games, but for using the term "female gamer" to describe themselves.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 31, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> You're just jelly cause she has huge bazookas.



thats the only reason people like her lol. and boobs are very uncomfortable to have so no thnx


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 31, 2014)

yosugay said:


> thats the only reason people like her lol. and boobs are very uncomfortable to have so no thnx



She has a nice tookus as well sooo... yeah.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 31, 2014)

Piroshi said:


> Honestly, until late middle school I thought gaming was mainly a female thing because most of the people I knew who played were girls. Maybe it's just because I spent more time around girls, but even the guys I talked to knew as much about games as my dad did, which is to say not much at all. Most of my friends and family who played games regularly were girls.
> 
> I've never had to deal with hate, but I also don't play online. I have gotten hit on by guys online once they find out I like games and that's ridiculously annoying.* I can only assume those guys have never spoken to a female for more than two minutes if they assume that girls playing games are some sort of super rare species*. I know I sure as hell didn't stick around to talk to them. My experience overall has been mostly positive though, but I don't play online and *I don't go around announcing that I'm a "female gamer" because that generally draws negative attention from everyone, not for being a girl that plays games, but for using the term "female gamer" to describe themselves.*


yess this whole thing. very true

- - - Post Merge - - -



MrKisstoefur said:


> She has a nice tookus as well sooo... yeah.



okay lol


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 31, 2014)

Onto the subject at hand, my ex girlfriend was a pretty beast gamer. She loved to play Dynasty Warriors and Borderlands with me. Also hated CoD so it made me love her even more. Haha

CoD is ass. Deal with it.


----------



## Ettienne (Mar 31, 2014)

I went into GameStop to purchase New Leaf and the clerk asked my why I chose it. "Because my boyfriend has it and he's stingy." Oh, how cute.
Now, when I was looking at Skyrim, the clerk asks if it was for my boyfriend. Nope. Again, he has it, and though I don't have an Xbox, I want it. He has good taste.
Usually the clerks there are so friendly, they don't care who the games for. They'll talk your ear off about it though.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 31, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Onto the subject at hand, my ex girlfriend was a pretty beast gamer. She loved to play Dynasty Warriors and Borderlands with me. Also hated CoD so it made me love her even more. Haha
> 
> CoD is ass. Deal with it.



yeah my friends made me play cod with them once and i was like why do people like this. we played 3 different cod games and i swear i thought we were playing the same one each time. that game is a steamin pile of sh!t


----------



## ForgottenT (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 31, 2014)

ForgottenT said:


>



Oh, Boogie lol


----------



## Darumy (Mar 31, 2014)

Isn't the gaming population at least half female? 8'D


The AAA companies (minus like, nintendo COUGHMOSTSUCESSFUL) certainly do not cater to it but I generally don't mind unless it's uncomfortable and looks decent. Blade and Soul is easily one of my favorite games but I won't lie, could absolutely pass for softcore porn despite the fact I'm pretty much in love with the art. 

Otherwise er I've had people hit on me soley because "female gamer" but at heart it is really nothing special and I kind of told myself to stay away from categorizing it. Dunno if that's the right way to go about it but we're already pretty much assimilated and pointing out the line all the time might not be good for that? I do hear horror stories over xbox live and etc but PvP tends to bring the worst out of people and the certain lovelies on there think being the worst is really cool or something haha. Also, it doesn't show up on this forum much but I've had people assume I was male from name/typing style which offputs a lot of the pointless attention so I'm not sure! My experiences might have been totally different.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 31, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> I play games and I'm a girl; no one should really make a big deal out of it. In this day and age I'd be surprised if anyone _hasn't_ played a video game.
> 
> And to everyone, be who you are but don't boast about it, boasting isn't classy.



Kaiaa made my point in one little post ^.^


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 31, 2014)

A lot of people I play video games with don't really mind that I'm a girl.

Sorry It's not much to say, but I've never really had negative experiences because of my gender. I guess I'm a little lucky, haha.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 31, 2014)

RetroT said:


> A lot of people I play video games with don't really mind that I'm a girl.
> 
> Sorry It's not much to say, but I've never really had negative experiences because of my gender. I guess I'm a little lucky, haha.


Negative experiences towards women in gaming only happen in more mainstream games, like most fps games and such. I haven't had any noticeable negative experiences myself either, but that's because I don't play that stuff uwu


----------



## staticistic1114 (Apr 1, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> You're just jelly cause she has huge bazookas.



man I wish I had big bazookas, ugh they wont get bigger its like they're stuck on A >3>


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 1, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> nou
> 
> I know your secret. You hush.
> 
> ...



I don't think you could be any more of a creep if you tried.


----------



## Faeynia (Apr 1, 2014)

I know right! The game store knows who I am now because I'm there almost every week to buy games or return them. At first they thought I was there just with my boyfriend. But I am a regular now.

&&in my class the girls are all like "bit first let me take a selfie". I had my DS with me one day just to kill time between lessons and they thought I was crazy. They didn't understand that gaming for me is the same as taking selfies or shopping for them. A whole new world opend up.


----------



## sharlzkidarlz (Apr 1, 2014)

All I can say about this is it's not the eighties anymore, where they'd ask for 'proof' online. Everyone and their friend knows girls play video games. They don't make Princess Peach and Barbie and throw a bunch of 'manly' looking teenage boys in the adverts to be their 'target audience' so I don't understand this 'surprise'.

Then it's the type of girls they expect to play video games. I remember in Maths the one time, I spoke to this boy and he said 'You're not a gamer girl'. I said 'How do you know that' (I wouldn't call myself one, but I did say 'gamer' when I was younger) and he went 'because gamer girls don't wear *points at my blonde hair extensions* on their head'. I just remember my eyebrows rising and me going back to to my work with 'judging you' on my mind.


----------



## undadac (Apr 1, 2014)

Lol women can do whatevs they want! I remember the first video games I ever played :*D pokemon ruby, yoshis island, super Mario kart for the Nintendo back in the ninetys.. Then ps2 came out bandicoot and harvest moon then nintendo lite.. I feel like animal crossing is too cute and then there's cooking mama but then again there's maple story killing monsters and then the wii lol (smooth moves) and it's always fun to race and omg donkey kong and yoshi and pokemon I could just faint at the thought of such awesomeness! I love left for dead while Just recently I beat the first two kingdom hearts on the old ps2 which was amazing... Just recently I've gotten into more dude games because my guy friend let me borrow his ps3 and I love playing cod it's always fun to shoot someone in the head... Red dead redemption brought me back to a Barbie game (riding horses), sxw and grand theft auto these days is somthing everybody needs to play! If I had some more cash id prolly play a lot more games 
I took one selfie with all of my games all of my consoles and handhelds when I was twelve showing my muscles and screaming with delight


----------



## Lauren (Apr 1, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> I actually do not know what his history was,but he seems like a nice guy to me.



Friendly warning, please do not get involved with any arguments on TBT if you do not know the specifics. This just causes more trouble, I told him where to go for a specific reason and you are not need to know them either, so just stay on topic or the thread will become spam.


----------



## Hyoshido (Apr 1, 2014)

Threads in here usually become spam anyway :/

Yeah I hate it when girls are like "Hey, I play video games too! I am a girl tho lol."
It's like "Lol stop it" because nobody's gonna give a damn!

Wanna be good at video games and NOT be mocked for playing them because you're a girl? Don't say you're a girl or else you'll be ripped yo.
Be Anon, It's the way to go.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 1, 2014)

Lauren said:


> Friendly warning, please do not get involved with any arguments on TBT if you do not know the specifics. This just causes more trouble, I told him where to go for a specific reason and you are not need to know them either, so just stay on topic or the thread will become spam.



lol youre the one who brought it back up


----------



## KaptenK (Apr 1, 2014)

Well, of course you could just zip it and, by not telling others about your gender, enjoy video games like everyone else _but _ this would be if the only problem was that the community was incredibly sexist and narrow minded. This is not the case, of course. The industry is just the same. 

The objectifying of women in video games might have been worse before, but it's still pretty bad. While male (more specific, playable) characters can be old, ugly or have severe mental issues there is no such thing as a female protagonist that isn't young and/or beautiful. It might not seem as much, but it's kind of disturbing to me when I think of how many games there are. 

It is also very common that while focus testing the testing is only done in focus groups of male teens and young adults. There has also been cases of game developers having to fight to have a strong, female protagonist _just because it's a woman_.
And the thing is that this probably hurts the industry the most, since it only reaches some focus group while cancelling many others out. 

So what to do other than to let people know that there are female gamers? Well, maybe the: "I'm a gamer girl and I feel so special because of that" approach is the wrong one (it indicates that there are few of them). I prefer the: "Didn't you know? A lot of females play games. Because they think it's fun" approach. There is nothing wrong with _feeling _ special though <3

A lot of the info I wrote are from Jim Sterlings game jornalism show: The Jimquisition. Here are a few related to the topic:

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/jimquisition/8177-Vertigo
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/jimquisition/7044-The-Creepy-Cull-of-Female-Protagonists
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/jimquisition/7290-Objectification-And-Men
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/jimquisition/7196-Boob-Wars-and-Dragon-Crowns
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/jimquisition/6535-Fake-Nerd-Girls
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/jimquisition/6361-Monster-Boobs-And-Plastic-Children

These contain some cursing^


----------



## Geneva (Apr 3, 2014)

I agree completely. I think the gamer society has created an image of the "perfect girl" to be someone sexy and plays games hard core. It is because of this image that a lot of girls use video games to get attention from guys

As a female, I try to use video games for enjoyment instead of attention. I'm not looking down on them; I've been there. I do my best to keep myself from being like that, but as humans, we all want to impress right?


----------



## Valese (Apr 3, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> There are some camwhores that stream games despite being absolutely god awful. More often than not they are absolute *****es
> as well. It's sad to see the number of donations they get, and the white knights that jump out when someone calls them out over their bs.



Omg. If I could like this comment over 9000 times, I would ..

No but seriously. I've been playing League of Legends for probably over 3 years now (with a year break in between), and recently I've started watching random Twitch streams. Most of the time my friend who also plays League links me to "girl gamers" who are just there with full on make up (not even daily make up or anything but from the red lipstick to the fake-I'm going out to a club to get wasted-eyelashes) on their faces..

It angers me to see all the guys who are subscribed or donate hundreds of dollars to them instead of either giving it to charity, their family or, if they really need to spend it on streamers, to ACTUAL gamers. Not to the ones that sit there with their shirt halfway up their waist, and down their chest. -_-

Most of the time they feed the enemy team, going 0/10 and it just blows my mind. Maybe I'm a bit too serious about this but there's real money being spent by people who work hard for it, regardless of the money coming from those peoples parents or themselves. :l


----------



## kasane (Apr 4, 2014)

I don't mind either gender playing games, but if it is to show off and lure other's in due to their pictures with their consoles and games...


And then they suck at it.

I only play games for fun, not to raise attention.

Mmm but any guy would fall for any female who poses with gaming consoles, right? This society I swear


----------



## Lauren (Apr 4, 2014)

Valese said:


> Omg. If I could like this comment over 9000 times, I would ..
> 
> No but seriously. I've been playing League of Legends for probably over 3 years now (with a year break in between), and recently I've started watching random Twitch streams. Most of the time my friend who also plays League links me to "girl gamers" who are just there with full on make up (not even daily make up or anything but from the red lipstick to the fake-I'm going out to a club to get wasted-eyelashes) on their faces..
> 
> ...



This... Post. You took the words out of my mouth. You can be bad at a game but enjoy it (like me and tf2, I have my good days) but when they just cannot play and allow the enemy team to win, that sucks. For the make up, I tend to wear brown lipstick daily because I like it but I do get what you mean, going on cam with their chest out, stomach on show and I loved what you said about the eye lashes! They do it just to gain attention. Guys are like "check out this girl she has massive boobs and plays cod, OMG". I'd rather people watched my stream because of the game, not because I'm a female who plays games, I don't even know how games were assosiated with males us the first place.


----------



## Murray (Apr 4, 2014)

Lauren said:


> This... Post. You took the words out of my mouth. You can be bad at a game but enjoy it (like me and tf2, I have my good days) but when they just cannot play and allow the enemy team to win, that sucks. For the make up, I tend to wear brown lipstick daily because I like it but I do get what you mean, going on cam with their chest out, stomach on show and I loved what you said about the eye lashes! They do it just to gain attention. Guys are like "check out this girl she has massive boobs and plays cod, OMG". I'd rather people watched my stream because of the game, not because I'm a female who plays games, I don't even know how games were assosiated with males us the first place.



not that I disagree with you or anything but, especially with games like cod society still holds on to the idea that men take the role as soldiers. You can even take it to the extreme where males are seen as less many because they play girly princess games? (plz dun judge i played the princess peach ds gam)


----------



## sej (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm a girl gamer


----------



## Lauren (Apr 4, 2014)

Murray said:


> not that I disagree with you or anything but, especially with games like cod society still holds on to the idea that men take the role as soldiers. You can even take it to the extreme where males are seen as less many because they play girly princess games? (plz dun judge i played the princess peach ds gam)



i play as luigi, i think if we all agree slightly with each other then we add our own bits, most would agreee.


----------



## Valese (Apr 4, 2014)

Lauren said:


> This... Post. You took the words out of my mouth. You can be bad at a game but enjoy it (like me and tf2, I have my good days) but when they just cannot play and allow the enemy team to win, that sucks. For the make up, I tend to wear brown lipstick daily because I like it but I do get what you mean, going on cam with their chest out, stomach on show and I loved what you said about the eye lashes! They do it just to gain attention. Guys are like "check out this girl she has massive boobs and plays cod, OMG". I'd rather people watched my stream because of the game, not because I'm a female who plays games, I don't even know how games were assosiated with males us the first place.



Haha, oh I'm not good or anything at the game, I have my moments xD

But it's just the fact that these girls that stream with 75% of their cam being purely their chest and 25% the top of their head, suck at every single (LoL) game. One of them that I watched played about 5 games in a row and did not win once, kept stopping (and did not help her team mates) halfway through the game to rant about people spamming in chat and ended up "crying" for views. And with cry I mean she made sobbing sounds and put on sad music LMAO. It was hilarious.

Not to mention it makes the real gamers, that happen to be female, get taken less serious by guys or ridiculed because of girls like this. "Boobs or gtfo" being one of the many examples out there.. --


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 4, 2014)

These girls often have horrible attitudes too, as they're enabled by their white knight viewers. I know one in Dota who abuses the matchmaking queue to boost their rating.


----------



## Lauren (Apr 4, 2014)

Valese said:


> Haha, oh I'm not good or anything at the game, I have my moments xD
> 
> But it's just the fact that these girls that stream with 75% of their cam being purely their chest and 25% the top of their head, suck at every single (LoL) game. One of them that I watched played about 5 games in a row and did not win once, kept stopping (and did not help her team mates) halfway through the game to rant about people spamming in chat and ended up "crying" for views. And with cry I mean she made sobbing sounds and put on sad music LMAO. It was hilarious.
> 
> Not to mention it makes the real gamers, that happen to be female, get taken less serious by guys or ridiculed because of girls like this. "Boobs or gtfo" being one of the many examples out there.. --



Lol I've cried in frustration at a game, I won't lie! I play games I know I can play! I played cod a few times, I suck ass haha


----------



## oath2order (Apr 4, 2014)

Jake is a girl gamer.



Nah but seriously I don't care what gender you are playing the video games, just as long as you don't suck at Mario Kart.


----------



## Murray (Apr 4, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Jake is a girl gamer.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah but seriously I don't care what gender you are playing the video games, just as long as you don't suck at Mario Kart.



*cough*KAYLA*cough*

was i suttle enough

[SIZE=-2]see what i did there[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-2]jks kayla ily[/SIZE]


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm a gurrrrrrlll gamer and boxxy babe is awesome. Let's make myself look shmexy on camera with makeups and stufhhhs. I like to play sum skyrumm and look at he shuck at it. *scratches clevage* hurrnnnnnnn I don't even know how to playyyy. Shuuuucks let's turn on call of duty and put my boobs coloser to the camerhhha.

- Example of someone who doesn't know a thing about gaming.


----------



## Murray (Apr 4, 2014)

Sir Takoya said:


> I'm a gurrrrrrlll gamer and boxxy babe is awesome. Let's make myself look shmexy on camera with makeups and stufhhhs. I like to play sum skyrumm and look at he shuck at it. *scratches clevage* hurrnnnnnnn I don't even know how to playyyy. Shuuuucks let's turn on call of duty and put my boobs coloser to the camerhhha.
> 
> - Example of someone who doesn't know a thing about gaming.



i dont know how to feel about this


----------



## Lauren (Apr 4, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Jake is a girl gamer.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah but seriously I don't care what gender you are playing the video games, just as long as you don't suck at Mario Kart.





Murray said:


> *cough*KAYLA*cough*
> 
> was i suttle enough
> 
> ...



THIS IS SO TRUE
#MARIOKARTMONDAYDONTTELLKAYLA

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sir Takoya said:


> I'm a gurrrrrrlll gamer and boxxy babe is awesome. Let's make myself look shmexy on camera with makeups and stufhhhs. I like to play sum skyrumm and look at he shuck at it. *scratches clevage* hurrnnnnnnn I don't even know how to playyyy. Shuuuucks let's turn on call of duty and put my boobs coloser to the camerhhha.
> 
> - Example of someone who doesn't know a thing about gaming.



I laughed more than i should at this.
Boxxy is the worst youtuber ive ever seen.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 5, 2014)

I think we need bigger face-cams in streams


----------



## Cudon (Apr 5, 2014)

Is it.. really that big? o.o


----------



## ForgottenT (Apr 5, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> I think we need bigger face-cams in streams



Oh god xD
And lets lower the camera a bit


----------



## Jamborenium (Apr 5, 2014)

Spoiler: This is how I see it












but really..who gives a crap what your gender is honestly?
just play the damn game and have fun​


----------



## Cherebi (Apr 5, 2014)

I never say I am a girl gamer. I play video games, I am a gamer. Who cares if I am a female or not. Also, just because someone instagrams their consoles, doesn't mean they don't play or they want attention. I use my instagram to take photographs of my life, and video games and a big part of that. It doesn't mean I am attention seeking though.

In my experience though, I have never had any trouble over the fact I play games apart from one instance in TF2. I go into my local Game store and yeah, their are mostly men there but they have women working there and I have seen plenty of women go into the store and buy some pretty awesome games (that I wish I could afford) and the people there have never been rude to me either.


----------



## thebootycall (Apr 5, 2014)

I couldn't care less about someones age or gender or whatever. Honestly I don't even think you can categorise _anyone_ as a "gamer". Most people play games, and it's a normal thing so who gives? 
I play games but barely anyone knows or cares because I don't waltz around with a sign above my head that reads "Feminist Gamer".


----------



## Murray (Apr 5, 2014)

http://explosm.net/comics/3401/


----------



## Klinkguin (Apr 5, 2014)

I play games most of my day when I have free time. Just because of my gender doesn't mean I can't play games 12 hours a day most days when I'm not at school. I totally agree that gender shouldn't decide how you treat people online. This week this guy at school was amazed that I played games. Get over it I play games, it's normal and not a mind-blower that girls do play games too.


----------



## Lauren (Apr 5, 2014)

Well I just bought goat simulation


----------



## Klinkguin (Apr 5, 2014)

Lauren said:


> Well I just bought goat simulation


I've watched that. It looks really fun. I'm not sure if it's only on the pc though. If it is then I sadly can't play it =(


----------



## mob (Apr 5, 2014)

~*girl gamer*~


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 5, 2014)

I don't know why but I don't like referring to myself as a 'girl gamer.' 
It makes me seem like I'm more important, so important that I need a title to show it. 
I'm just a girl who happens to like video games, like how guys are guys who happen to like video games as well. No title is necessary.
But maybe that's just me.


----------



## Neriifur (Apr 5, 2014)

I hate the term Girl Gamer.  It gives off a bad vibe IMO.  

I don't generally admit I'm female, because a load of creepers try to get personal pictures from me.. and I'm like nah I'm good.


----------



## Valese (Apr 6, 2014)

Klinkguin said:


> This week this guy at school was amazed that I played games. Get over it I play games, it's normal and not a mind-blower that girls do play games too.



Last week the same thing happened to me!

He said: "I didn't think you'd be the type to play games."
I replied: "You'd be surprised."

We're friends now though, haha


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 6, 2014)

why


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 6, 2014)

Lauren said:


> For instance, I went into Game (English game store) to browse and possibly buy a game, I was looking at the South Park Game, the shop assistant came and his exact word were "so, who are you buy this game for and will he really enjoy it" I was shocked at this point and replied "oh, this game is for me.." And he just looked at me blankly and said, "oh, well I'll leave you to it then". *Safe to say I did put a complaint in.*



I am so happy you did... and personally if my sister did all those selfie's ... I would comment on every single one saying she hasn't even played it and she is such a poser. XP

But I enjoy playing games... all types really...
And some games I don't really enjoy playing too much but I do enjoy watching my husband play them... isn't he so lucky? XP
I like watching games being played since it's better than a movie... I mean if you yell at the movie, so what? If you yell at the person, DON'T DO THAT!! And they do and a zombie kills them, you at least can actually tell them "Told ya so." =3

The local GameStop ((store)) knows BOTH my husband and I by name.... and I go in all the time and talk to the employees by myself, too. Sometimes it's something for him and sometimes it's something for me. =3

Right now** I am enjoying watching Dark Souls 2 game play... If only the game was couch co-op, I'd probably play too... but it's not. Oh well... -back to Diablo 3 stuff-

edit :: but "right now" I mean that is mostly what is being played in the household. but literal right now, diablo 3. XP just thought i'd clarify.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 6, 2014)

I don't even want to link to this channel because it might give her more views, but... http://www.twitch.tv/kittyplaysgames/profile

There was one broadcast (which has now been deleted I think) where she was asking for $60 donations, and if she got one, she'd take a shot. Like seriously...


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 6, 2014)

Despite not being a female, this is an issue that i felt is really serious. 
The reason "gamer girls" are not treated well in society is because men and woman arent always equal. Old steryotypes, woman cant be gamers. Sometimes its even reverse, but thats a personal story that ill tell yall later.

Point is, women in video games are either prizes, tokens or scantily clad for dumbasses to jack off to. I do not like how women are treated within games, and especially how real women are treated by male gamers. I have seen a fair few cases of sexism on the many games i have played, but the biggest incidents i have seen are on tf2. One girl got banned from this server after being called an "Attenion Grabbing (prolly gonna get this word censored) W h O r E". She then got banned. She did nothing wrong, she just got banned. For being a girl. Ridiculous. Being a man, i will never know how bad this actually is for women. But i do feel your pain. Feel happy that not everyone does this, and i am 100% against sexism.


----------



## Valese (Apr 11, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> I don't even want to link to this channel because it might give her more views, but... http://www.twitch.tv/kittyplaysgames/profile
> 
> There was one broadcast (which has now been deleted I think) where she was asking for $60 donations, and if she got one, she'd take a shot. Like seriously...



Ughhhhhhh.... I have seen so many of those girls on Twitch cause my friend keeps showing me them (my friend being a girl who also hates girls like that).

KneeColeSlaw, KaceyTron, DingleDerper(or something), just to name a few idiots that hop around and "fake hurt themselves" on cam, to get paid.

It's like a whole new level of prostitution. :l


----------



## rad_baby (Apr 11, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Conversely, it's sad when some girls are afraid to use their mics ingame because either
> a) they get a load of creepy remarks or;
> b) they immediately get blamed by their team for everything that's going wrong



ahh. this is the sole reason I stopped playing online. I would talk and boys would load the sexist comments on, I wish gender didn't matter. But sadly, it does, because we live in a world where blue is for boys and pink is for girls, and mixing them up is wrong. Hopefully I'll live in a world someday where if my brothers friends come over and see my ps3 they don't say "hey bro, why is your  ps3 in your sisters room"


----------



## analytic (Apr 11, 2014)

mm, I don't like how you added the bit about the selfies with controllers, I think there's nothing wrong with that and we shouldn't shame people for wanting attention, but yeah, there's a huge amount of sexism in gamers and the whole industry (the targets are usually male, so there's really unrealistic female armor) and women are harassed and discriminated in gaming communities.


----------



## Improv (Apr 11, 2014)

i don't get why sexism is even a thing like who the **** cares what anyone does get over it


----------



## analytic (Apr 11, 2014)

Swurve said:


> i don't get why sexism is even a thing like who the **** cares what anyone does get over it



...you mean to say that people shouldn't be sexist, right?


----------



## Improv (Apr 11, 2014)

analytic said:


> ...you mean to say that people shouldn't be sexist, right?



yes sorry did that sound like something else


----------



## analytic (Apr 11, 2014)

Swurve said:


> yes sorry did that sound like something else



it kind of sounded like you were asking people to get over sexism, as in, stop fighting it, but it's okay :3 thanks for correcting me!


----------



## Improv (Apr 11, 2014)

analytic said:


> it kind of sounded like you were asking people to get over sexism, as in, stop fighting it, but it's okay :3 thanks for correcting me!



i knew i should have used punctuation dammit nonnoononnonononononoonon dear GOd no dont stop fighting it agh


----------



## analytic (Apr 11, 2014)

Swurve said:


> i knew i should have used punctuation dammit nonnoononnonononononoonon dear GOd no dont stop fighting it agh



shhh heichou it's okay.


----------



## keybug55 (Apr 12, 2014)

I remember when I played TF2 I was using the mic to talk to some random teammates

They would say "Wow, this user sounds like a girl" and I'm like "That's because I am a girl"

And then we carry on talking about anime


----------



## Murray (Apr 12, 2014)

hey i found this game it looks pretty fun on this 'games for girls' site and as you can see it got 10/10 !!!

http://www.aime.com/playLoad/Mashed_Potatoes.html


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 12, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Conversely, it's sad when some girls are afraid to use their mics ingame because either
> a) they get a load of creepy remarks or;
> b) they immediately get blamed by their team for everything that's going wrong



I get called Justin Bieber LOL :' (


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 12, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> I get called Justin Bieber LOL :' (



Yo let's l4d2


----------



## Gracelia (Apr 12, 2014)

KarlaKGB said:


> Yo let's l4d2



cycling atm :c and using my OP phone internet tethering LOL, are you gonna be online later? xD

Edit: also to add to this thread, I have SO many friends who play League of Legends and call themselves gamers and stuff (also they'll play Call of Duty + stream w/ cam) ... lol


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 12, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> cycling atm :c and using my OP phone internet tethering LOL, are you gonna be online later? xD



Yeah maybe, might be playing daughter 2 though!


----------



## Punchies (Apr 16, 2014)

keybug55 said:


> I remember when I played TF2 I was using the mic to talk to some random teammates
> 
> They would say "Wow, this user sounds like a girl" and I'm like "That's because I am a girl"
> 
> And then we carry on talking about anime



lol, they always go crazy when they hear a girl speak XD


----------

